# Gary Moore - The Messiah Will Come Again



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gary Moore is one of my favs. Hope you enjoy this one. He is using the famed Peter Green LP, which as we know he later sold.

[video=youtube;lWp-Mazmf88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWp-Mazmf88[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I love this song! The original Roy Buchanan version is also excellent.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not to put down the LP.. but it just sounds better on a Tele... to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like Gary Moore's stuff, and I like Roy Buchanan.

Gary Moore does very good job on this, so I won't put it down.
But Roy's version is my favorite Roy Buchanan song.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I prefer the original but this is a nice homage to Roy Buchanan.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

the_fender_guy said:


> I prefer the original but this is a nice homage to Roy Buchanan.


Yeah, Roy was the real deal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Roy Buchanon

[video=youtube;On5372UztI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5372UztI0[/video]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I prefer the Gary Moore version!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I prefer the Gary Moore version!


It's certainly okay to prefer one over another. Buchanan wasn't always brilliant, but evidently he was a big influence on Gary Moore.

I've mentioned it here before that it was Roy Buchanan who changed my thinking about rock and blues. Almost exactly 36 years ago I saw him play and from that time on I was more interested in blues than rock, and more interested in Telecasters than Les Pauls. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember Buchanan, and certainly respect his genius. Telecasters, Strats, Les Pauls, and SGs are my favorite guitars. If I could have a collection, it would have to start with these four. Blues is my favorite genre of music.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

This Gary Moore Vs, Roy Buchanan thing is like comparing the Scorpions to the Rolling Stones, but I don't like my blues mixed with hair metal, so I'm biased.

Shawn.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadly that clip of Roy isn't Roy at his best. I was fortunate to see him a few times and he was fantastic.
I would never take anything away from Gary Moore. He's quite good and clearly he has great taste in guitar based music. He kills on Albert King's 'Pretty Woman'



GuitarsCanada said:


> Roy Buchanon
> 
> [video=youtube;On5372UztI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5372UztI0[/video]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought this album in 1985, and literally played it until the grooves wore out!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When "Messiah" first came out, we used to hear it all the time on CHOM-FM in Montreal, and it simply killed. It was a breath of fresh air that was at once unleashed and disciplined, chock full of sounds we had never heard. In recent years, relistenings have failed to live up to that initial "OMG!" feeling, though I think there may be differences between subsequently recorded versions and the original on Polydor.

I had not heard Moore's versionuntil last night. I have to say, he does it justice....although he could have done about 4 minutes _less_ justice. The song holds up nicely for about 4-5 "buildups" but after that the buildups just seem redundant.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree. Gary Moore is a little over the top for my taste. But as great as Roy was, I never liked his tone. Gary Moore's Les Paul had tone to die for, imo. Gary Moore also has great tone with a Strat playing Red House.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for this reminder, this is great! I have been looking for a guitar ballad tune to add to our reperatoire. I had learned "still got the blues' but neither me nor the other lead singer could do a very good job of singing it... I wanted the tenor sax to cover the vocals instead and play just as an instrumental but he never got around to it.

this is perfect. I remember this song playing on the radio way back, it is a dandy. Didn't take long to learn it either, now to get the rest of the band on board. 

Cheers, David


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're looking for that sort of tune, try out Danny Gatton's arrangement of "Harlem Nocturne". I get shivers every time I hear it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOuey2_h7oM


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> I agree. Gary Moore is a little over the top for my taste. But as great as Roy was, I never liked his tone. Gary Moore's Les Paul had tone to die for, imo. Gary Moore also has great tone with a Strat playing Red House.


Funny how everyone's opinion of what is good tone varys so much. I think Moore's Strat tone is one of the worst out there. So many Strat players have way better tone. Ronnie Earl, SRV, Hendrix, Matt Schofiled, Mayer, Joe Walsh, Gibbons Strat tone is soooooo juicy!!!..the list is huge.

CT.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

It is true about personal preference when it comes to tone. I like RB's tone for the more bluesy style of music that he plays. Of course Roy obviously liked his tone for this song but for me for this type of instrumental, Santana sort of melodic thing I prefer the saturated, searing high gain tone that really sings and sustains, like Gary Moore's tone. That is what I am using for this tune.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

One of my fav songs and this version is the best IMHO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That was tone to kill for. Nothing like a Les Paul thru a Marshall (or something close).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is what he normally has going, in some combination. But he has always used Marshalls as far as I know.

Boss OD1 Distortion
Roland SDE300 Delay
Roland SRE555 Tape Echo/Reverb
Roland Dimension D Chorus
3 x Marshall 1959 Super Lead amp's
1 x Marshall 1992 Super Bass amp
2 x Marshall 1987 Super lead amp's
2 x Marshall 1960B Cabinets


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Look at the way he uses that index finger for vibrato. Man, my index finger is the weakest for me when comes to vibrato (pinky excluded of course)


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

GM has also used Soldano's as well, you can see them in the background on a couple of the Youtube clips. 



GuitarsCanada said:


> This is what he normally has going, in some combination. But he has always used Marshalls as far as I know.
> 
> Boss OD1 Distortion
> Roland SDE300 Delay
> ...


----------

